# John Dowland box-set is wonderfull on naxos performed by the skilled Nigel North !



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im doeing a marathon tonight alfour of em, 1-4, this musssic so pleasaant for insomiac, not that it's borring on contrary, the sound of it all soundz ethericc,,, genuineee purist, excelleent.

Im at cd re-visiting Dowlaand achievement , masterworks,, lute willl gently rock me to sleep im pretty sure it will work..

Some criticized North's tallennnts, i think he a fine lutenist, a great one, a smart one all do this is my only version of is entire lute.

Dowlaannnnd was one of the brightest star to shine in olde eEngland sky, mint perfection, grandioso,!!

I warmly and ardeently recommended this box-set, you will find out the unntainn inner beauty done by one of the ultimate master.

Im goeeing back to bed sweedreaam deprofundis after 4 cd of lute this should do the tricck!!

What your cue on Nigel North's, you find him amazing, standard,, ,oor soo so,, do you love John Dowlllaaaand work just as mutch as i do, i hope so, if you dont like this you dont like muusssic or luute.

(paranthesis) i really like Glenn Wilsson rendition of ancient lute too, i have em all.
Also have Renaissance lute music that i cherrish whit love close to my heart and Venitiannnn Luuute music..

What about you guys? :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't heard Glen Wilson playing a lute. If you like Dowland than you may like Holborne even more. My favourite British music lute CDs are









and









and


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have it, and decided for that, rather than Lindberg. 

One day, when O´Dette´s set somehow becomes generally affordable, I´ll surely be getting his one as well. It´s perhaps the most expressive and melodical, I think.


----------

